# First Fatties (Q-View)



## zahlgren (Aug 12, 2012)

Did my first ever fatties Saturday with help from a lot of you! They turned out awesome! 

1st Fatty Pizza Fatty:

Pork Sausage, Bacon, Pepperoni,  Pizza Sauce, Provolone and Mozz Cheese

2nd Fatty: Pork Sausage, Bacon, Provolone and Pepperjack Cheese, Spinach, Mushrooms, Onions













2012_0811halloween0021.JPG



__ zahlgren
__ Aug 12, 2012


















2012_0811halloween0022.JPG



__ zahlgren
__ Aug 12, 2012


















2012_0811halloween0023.JPG



__ zahlgren
__ Aug 12, 2012


















2012_0811halloween0024.JPG



__ zahlgren
__ Aug 12, 2012


















2012_0811halloween0026.JPG



__ zahlgren
__ Aug 12, 2012


















2012_0811halloween0027.JPG



__ zahlgren
__ Aug 12, 2012


















2012_0811halloween0028.JPG



__ zahlgren
__ Aug 12, 2012


















2012_0811halloween0029.JPG



__ zahlgren
__ Aug 12, 2012






Pizza Fatty:













2012_0811halloween0030.JPG



__ zahlgren
__ Aug 12, 2012


















2012_0811halloween0031.JPG



__ zahlgren
__ Aug 12, 2012






Spinach Fatty:













2012_0811halloween0032.JPG



__ zahlgren
__ Aug 12, 2012


















2012_0811halloween0033.JPG



__ zahlgren
__ Aug 12, 2012


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 12, 2012)

Nice, I would accept an invite to eat some of that...JJ


----------



## kracken (Aug 15, 2012)

looks awesome and very yummy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 15, 2012)

Looks like they came out great


----------



## big lew bbq (Aug 21, 2012)

Nice Lookin Fatty!!

Big Lew BBQ


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 21, 2012)

Nice job...those looks great!


----------



## driedstick (Aug 23, 2012)

very nice looks great.


----------



## djtrixx (Aug 23, 2012)

I never knew what a "fatty" was until now.  Wow.  I'm grabbing every recipe I can, looks awesome!


----------



## barkinbronco (Aug 30, 2012)

Those look absolutely amazing!  Now I know what is going on the WSM this weekend!


----------

